# HO MOW Gondola question.....



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

I acquired several HO CSX gondolas in the 53' to 65' range and I am interested in making one into a tie car with a CAT excavator that fits inside as seen in the first 2 pix below.

I am not interested in making a High Tracker" which is available for HO (Last pic)

My issue is I can only find HO scale CAT excavators with only a bucket attachment (non-removable) and not the "Gripper" attachment that are available for larger scale models...has anybody found one with the attachment or workaround ? I could always hid the bucket with around it but would rather have the gripper attachment....would also consider a custom made version if the price was friendly.....





























Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

This? 









Diecast Masters 85612 Caterpillar M323f Railroad Wheeled Excavator for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Diecast Masters 85612 Caterpillar M323f Railroad Wheeled Excavator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stumpy said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your picture has a Hi Rail but the correct "Gripper" attachment shown next to it that swaps out for the bucket, I want to add that type of extension to the cat excavator like in the 1st 2 pics


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Below is a 1/50 scale mode of the attachment..can't find this in 1/87


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try Shapeways. There is a good chance someone has done either just the claw, or the whole machine in HO.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Menards has this:







They call it a materials handler. It's die-cast and needs some additional paintwork but it's not bad, and it's less than $30 bucks.








HO Die-Cast Material Handler


HO Die-Cast Material Handler




www.menards.com




Probably a little large for what you want though maybe you could cut it down a bit.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Unfortunately that one would not fit, this is the CAT 315C L that I have and fits perfectly as you can see:


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Try 3000 toys .com, found a few things. Maybe even see if you can swap ends off a wheeled unit. Go through they have a lot of stuff.IP Quality Check


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

What about chopping the grippers off of one of these matchbox vehicle's?








Dirt Smasher


The Dirt Smasher has been issued in the following versions:




matchbox.fandom.com




It's a bit wider than you need, but it should be easy to cut down. Maybe just use one of the two grippers.

Now I want to build one...


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

CambriaArea51 said:


> Try 3000 toys .com, found a few things. Maybe even see if you can swap ends off a wheeled unit. Go through they have a lot of stuff.IP Quality Check



I have, seems for HO 1/87 they do not have a version, other scales they do,,,,


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Eilif said:


> What about chopping the grippers off of one of these matchbox vehicle's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may just go the way I have it and fill in busted ties around the bucket to hide it, you would think that HO is the more popular modelling scale and would have versions with that attachment vs other scales...


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

When you say the bucket on your current model is "non-removable" I assume that indicates you don't feel up to the challenge of taking a dremel to it and cutting off the bucket? From what I can see, it looks like the main arm tapers smoothly in a triangle down to where the bucket pivots (the rest is just the mechanics for moving the bucket, but all filled in as a single solid mass), so you could cut that all down pretty easily and then drill a hole through the arm at the pivot point. Then all you need is an appropriately-sized claw to attach through the pivot hole.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Shdwdrgn said:


> When you say the bucket on your current model is "non-removable" I assume that indicates you don't feel up to the challenge of taking a dremel to it and cutting off the bucket? From what I can see, it looks like the main arm tapers smoothly in a triangle down to where the bucket pivots (the rest is just the mechanics for moving the bucket, but all filled in as a single solid mass), so you could cut that all down pretty easily and then drill a hole through the arm at the pivot point. Then all you need is an appropriately-sized claw to attach through the pivot hole.


That's little more involved then I want to go, not to mention the fact finding the appropriate sized appendage and then repainting, it will look fine with the RR ties in the gondola covering the bucket and the excavator raised slightly on some foam....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Railhead001 said:


> I may just go the way I have it and fill in busted ties around the bucket to hide it, you would think that HO is the more popular modelling scale and would have versions with that attachment vs other scales...


Except that popularity of the scale doesn't necessarily translate into interest in a particular model or design, though. No perceived market = no product. Did you ever look at Shapeways?

Also, if you stay in the hobby and want to have things just so, you'll have to learn to "kitbash", which means taking a commercial product or kit and modifying it into what you really want. It's actually not that hard, and it's very satisfying when you have exactly what you wanted.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Sometimes, modellers just gotta model...


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

I would disagree with your popularity comment, more choices mean more sales opportunities, MOW equipment is probably one of the most sought after types of equipment regardless of scale and looking at Ebay and seeing not only the high premiums charged but people willing to pay for them, proves that point. Demand far exceeds supply in this area and quality pieces are valued greatly,
Unfortunately were in the "Limited Release" mode which just increases the demand. I wish the major companies did kickstarter programs for releases so they could gauge the demand better.

As far kitbashing, I enjoy customizing buildings, and not necessarily need things as "just so". I stated I am fine with the way the model looks now and it will look better with ties surrounding the bucket. and a bit of weathering added. Personally I rather spend my time on structures. I did check Shapeways out and like a lot of the custom pieces offered but not willing to put that much energy in taking apart the excavator when I happy with what I got. Thanks for site because I will be acquiring other pieces from it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Railhead001 said:


> I would disagree with your popularity comment, more choices mean more sales opportunities, MOW equipment is probably one of the most sought after types of equipment regardless of scale and looking at Ebay and seeing not only the high premiums charged but people willing to pay for them, proves that point. Demand far exceeds supply in this area and quality pieces are valued greatly,
> Unfortunately were in the "Limited Release" mode which just increases the demand. I wish the major companies did kickstarter programs for releases so they could gauge the demand better.


You're certainly free to disagree with me if you want, but companies don't work that way. You identify demand FIRST, then build product to satisfy that unfilled demand. Companies that produce product hoping someone will buy it don't last long. Availability of items on Bay, and the presence of idiots willing to pay far more than an item is worth doesn't mean that there is enough demand to make a model worth producing. If your assessment on the popularity of MOW equipment is based solely on eBay, that's pretty shakey ground. No bank would loan you startup money based on that argument.

Yes, crowdsourcing and preorders can help gauge demand, but companies have been slow to adapt those methods.

I did ask twice if you'd checked Shapeways, and you never commented on that. So I did. There are several options here that would work. Grapple Vehicles - Shapeways Miniatures

Alternatively, if you're any good at 3D design, Shapeways can print your model. You can also reach out to the designers and see if they'd be willing to make one.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Go to ebay* HO Herpa 6394 Logging truck..May be able to bash this into claws/grippers


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> You're certainly free to disagree with me if you want, but companies don't work that way. You identify demand FIRST, then build product to satisfy that unfilled demand. Companies that produce product hoping someone will buy it don't last long. Availability of items on Bay, and the presence of idiots willing to pay far more than an item is worth doesn't mean that there is enough demand to make a model worth producing. If your assessment on the popularity of MOW equipment is based solely on eBay, that's pretty shakey ground. No bank would loan you startup money based on that argument.
> 
> Yes, crowdsourcing and preorders can help gauge demand, but companies have been slow to adapt those methods.
> 
> ...



Last post I made, I responded to your shapeways suggestion the demand for MOW equipment has been identified...again just go to ebay and see how fast people scoop up MOW freight cars, if your saying their is no demand for MOW trains or equipment you may want to look at ModelRailroader's forums just to give a hint at that. '

Ebay is a great indicator of demand.......look to the video game industry as a prime example,,,,Sega and Nintendo both noted how well their original consoles were selling on sites like Ebay prior to them releasing their own "Classic" retro consoles. Remember the updated NES Classic not being available for Christmas a few years ago ?

Second indicator are "sold out" signs for MOW equipment by manufacturers, no demand no sold out sign would be posted, I have been in the hobby for decades and it has always been a topic of little availability, Walthers, Atlas, and Bowser all have sold out of their "runs" for ballast hoppers, Difco dump cars, and Orten ballast cars..... more evidence of demand, I don't know what more proof you can ask for then what I mentioned.........as for who you call "idiots" , your being quite rude considering their is little alternative other then Ebay if you want a specific MOW model, not like looking for a BNSF boxcar that has been produced a zillion times over.. 

And as far as "worth" is concerned, how can you put a price on what someone wants to pay for an item after it is no longer available ? Not like you have much of an alternative for such a unique piece of equipment. You may not like MOW items but I wouldn't label somebody an Idiot because they have no other source for acquiring them other than Ebay.......

Let's see how long these last when they're released or will they sell out with pre-orders ?: https://www.bowser-trains.com/new/70TChutes.html


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

telltale said:


> *Go to ebay* HO Herpa 6394 Logging truck..May be able to bash this into claws/grippers



Thanks, I will take a look !


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Now I did acquire a new CAT315C with more articulation points then my previous version as the picture below shows along with a side side shot.

I could also probably get the Norscot Hi-Rail Excavator in the last picture and figure a way to swap out the CAT 315C's bucket (kitbash) but then its price vs performance. Is it worth dropping $40. or so bucks to make a more prototypical version or just bury the bucket as mentioned previously ?


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

telltale said:


> *Go to ebay* HO Herpa 6394 Logging truck..May be able to bash this into claws/grippers


Saw the truck but looks like the claw would be a little involved to reattach to the CAT...need to see if I can find better detailed pix of the truck...


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's another ebay find, a model 320D which looks almost identical to your first picture of the cat in the gondola, and this one appears to have working pivot points so you could simply drill out the rivets and swap in a claw without any major surgery. At least it's another step closer to what you're looking for.

[EDIT] Whoops! I missed the second page of comments, and see you found a model 315D already. Cool!


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Here's another ebay find, a model 320D which looks almost identical to your first picture of the cat in the gondola, and this one appears to have working pivot points so you could simply drill out the rivets and swap in a claw without any major surgery. At least it's another step closer to what you're looking for.
> 
> [EDIT] Whoops! I missed the second page of comments, and see you found a model 315D already. Cool!


= )


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Update: Here are some pix of what I have done so far, added ties to gondola and the CAT, will need to weather the gondolas next, also converted a Volvo log grabber to a CSX tie version:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> I like it!


Thanks, it was pretty inexpensive as well. The Volvo model is a Cararama Construction Volvo L180C Loader with log grapple and was $14.00 on Ebay (New) plus the CSX decals....
and the resin ties came to $12.00 per gondola (I deciced on 2, one with new ties and one with older ones) and had enough ties left over for the grapple...


----------

